# 2019 bucket list



## labor of love (Jan 4, 2019)

Okay, I thought this was a fun idea. It was cool looking back at the 2018 bucket list and seeing where my tastes were a year ago versus where they are today.
Also, making a list of stuff Id like to try in a years time and if my tastes stay the same or change.
My New Years resolution is to give western handles a second chance also I quit smoking (4 days cig free)! Not sure where to start with western handle stuff. TX knives and Cody Paul both have caught my attention lately.
In 2011-2012 I bought my first wa handled konosuke and I never looked back, now I’m curious about western handles knives again, both basic stock and custom handles. This might be a short lived experiment or a new facet to my kit. Time will tell.
2 unfulfilled tasks from my 2018 bucket list were getting a nice jhonyaki and a blazen gyuto.
The blazen will be easy ofcourse. But finding a left handed japanese honyaki will take some research. Wish me luck.
I would like to get a hankotsu this year too.
What’s everybody else targeting for the new year?


----------



## RDalman (Jan 4, 2019)

A couple of m3 concrete in a hole in the ground would be great, and a 100 kg powerhammer on top. Kindof a longshot I know, but knives.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 4, 2019)

I've been playing with a TX gyuto and I really like it, the western handle is very comfortable to me and the balance is about perfect. I highly recommend you try one of his knives.

As far as 2019, I have a few more knives coming at some point in 2019, but my general resolution is to try to buy less knives than in 2018 and just use the ones I have.....


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 4, 2019)

I'd love to hunt down one of the three people who bought Robin's carbon cleavers this past December and pry one away.

Other than that, no specific desires. Resisting impulse purchases will once again be the order of the day, I think.


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 4, 2019)

Get honyaki gyuto from Japanese smith.

And sell few knives.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 4, 2019)

I had a Rader on my radar for 2019, but one came through for me in December 2018. Currently have nothing on the list for 2019, but if a Mario or Martell stainless steel gyuto pops out I will definitely consider it.


----------



## tongas (Jan 4, 2019)

bucket lid...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 4, 2019)

tongas said:


> bucket lid...



LOL


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 4, 2019)

I bought so many great knives last year I expect 2019 to be a fairly quite on. I do have an itch to try a Yoshikazu Ikeda right now though.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jan 4, 2019)

-Zeny
-Marius
-Kamon 
-Bryan


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 4, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I bought so many great knives last year I expect 2019 to be a fairly quite on. I do have an itch to try a Yoshikazu Ikeda right now though.



Go for it! (so easy to spend other people's money here ).

I have three of his knives in the Sumanigashi line, Aogami #1. A short petty, long petty, and a 165mm nakiri. Love the grind and profiles. It's a good thing I don't have much use for gyutos or I'd be saving up for an Ikeda honyaki gyuto this year.

For a 2019 bucket list, I don't know what I'll go for, and I spent too much last year. My current "want" is a mini-sujihiki somewhere around 210mm, with a narrow profile. I like my Yoshikazu Ikeda 190mm petty, it's my current soft protein slicer. But sometimes I'd like something just a little longer, and less blade height for skinning and slicing fish. A mini-suji is an odd knife category and not much to choose from, but I have one or two ideas in mind, when the finances catch up to the "want."


----------



## gman (Jan 4, 2019)

in 2018 i really rounded out my collection in terms of profiles/functionality. i now have two lengths of petty, two lengths of gyuto, and one each of nakiri, honesuki, sujihiki, deba, and yanagiba. but of course now that functionality is covered i'm starting to think more about aesthetics, and feel the inexorable pull towards polished honyakis. must somehow resist...


----------



## 5698k (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m craving a 240 Toyama honyaki gyuto.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 4, 2019)

On Mr Maumasi's June schedule ... very much looking forward to seeing what that build ends up being ... also hoping that "Devin time" arrives in 2019 so thumbs crossed ... high hopes for a bountiful 2019 so we shall see ...


----------



## labor of love (Jan 4, 2019)

MontezumaBoy said:


> On Mr Maumasi's June schedule ... very much looking forward to seeing what that build ends up being ... also hoping that "Devin time" arrives in 2019 so thumbs crossed ... high hopes for a bountiful 2019 so we shall see ...


What, like another itk run?


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 4, 2019)

Getting 2 of my favorite porn stars in the bedroom with nothing but my charm and friendly nature.

Getting a KKF member to loan me a shigefusa ketieji 240 gyuto and then disapearing into the sunset never to be heard of again.

Convincing Floyd Mayweather to an exhibition match so that I can retire early.

Host a tasting at a fancy hotel to compare human and animal blood. Fresh, never frozen.

Marry a Hilton

Compete in an underground kumite.

Travel to Japan and visit the establishments no Gaijin has visited before.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Jan 5, 2019)

For Work:
FuRinKaZan 240mm Mioroshi Deba Aoko #2 (on it's way already!)
FuRinKaZan or Gesshin 270mm Kiritsuke Aoko #2
Gesshin Uraku 180mm Kamagata Usuba
Gesshin Extra Large stone fixer
Aizu (my aoto broke in half)
Chosera 400

For home:
Chosera 400,800,3000


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 5, 2019)

2018 was very kind to me - or perhaps it was cruel - it's a question of perspective I guess. 

As I plan to travel, I'll try to keep my bucket list very short. I have a spot coming up with Chris Goldeband which I think will be very satisfying.  Another Kippington would be welcomed! Also want to try the Dao Vu knives from Hanoi. Available from _the site we don't talk about_ but also direct from cheaphandforgedknife on IG. They're very cheap so they belong on a shopping list rather than a bucket list - certainly won't break the bank. Anyone here here tried them?

Keeping my bucket list to a minimum will allow me to come with a healthy wallet to Japanese Knife Imports later in the year. Watch out Jon!


----------



## Danzo (Jan 5, 2019)

I hope 2019 is good to me. Going to try and focus on minimizing reckless knife spending, and focus more on intentional purchases based on my preferences I’ve developed over the last few years. That being knives that are 225-255 long, 55+ at the heel, monosteel carbons like 52100, 1095. This leaves my choices pretty limited to western makers as opposed to Japanese. Guys I’m looking out for:
Dalman 
Martell
Ingoglia
Marko
Greg cimms
HHH

Happy new year folks


----------



## Xenif (Jan 5, 2019)

For 2019 ... I need to stop buying Nakiris ...... Ok maybe a Wat Pro 180 or Toyama 210 or that mythical Kato, but after that I'm done my Nakiri hunt. 
Top of my list are
1)Heiji Carbon Gyuto 
2)a serious full size Chuka, recent stellar Chukas have got me interested 
3)Aizu from the Aizu lord
4)Mazaki Gyuto, as his nakiri has impressed me greatly
5)Begin single bevel journey


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> ...
> 
> Getting a KKF member to loan me a shigefusa ketieji 240 gyuto and then disapearing into the sunset never to be heard of again.
> 
> ...



Exactly that happened to me with a 240 Kato Workhorse Dragon. 

Till this day I do not know what happened to the guy. The knife is now on indefinite loan to a good friend of mine and a pro chef in Prague - since about 3 years.


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2019)

Matus said:


> Exactly that happened to me with a 240 Kato Workhorse Dragon.
> 
> Till this day I do not know what happened to the guy. The knife is now on indefinite loan to a good friend of mine and a pro chef in Prague - since about 3 years.



So, you did get the knife back?


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2019)

This is the point where the difference between borrow and lend becomes crucial  

I am the one who borrowed a Kato from a KKF member, but he vanished when the time came for me to return it. So I gave the knife to a friend of mine who is a pro chef and loves it.


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2019)

Matus said:


> This is the point where the difference between borrow and lend becomes crucial
> 
> I am the one who borrowed a Kato from a KKF member, but he vanished when the time came for me to return it. So I gave the knife to a friend of mine who is a pro chef and loves it.



Wow, that’s super strange.

I’m sure Doom meant something similar—he seems like a right honorable fellow.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 5, 2019)

labor of love said:


> What, like another itk run?



No more along the lines of hoping he is healthy, has more time on his hands and is up to producing more beauties ...


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 5, 2019)

Comet, LaSeur, Antzenberger, Kippington & Raquin.


----------



## hukdizzle (Jan 5, 2019)

Some how convincing Trey to build me a Comet. I am Pensacola, FL native and I have to have one at some point due to that fact alone, not to mention the knives are supposedly great performers. I don't have enough posts yet to put up a WTB for a Comet in the BST forum yet and that's probably a good thing for my wallet... As for 2019, my biggest goal is obtaining my first custom knife/knives and I am very close to sorting that goal out with Andrei Markin at this point.

Probably buying my first Nakiri as well, I can't think I will be looking at anything else other than the gold standard Watanabe Pro.

As sharpening goes, I want to continue to improve my whetstone sharpening technique and results and will likely be picking up a Kitayama 8000 and a Cerax 320 to round out my kit for thinning and higher polish finishing.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jan 5, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> Comet, LaSeur, Antzenberger, Kippington & Raquin.


Very nice List!


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 6, 2019)

TF Denka
Watanabe Nakiri
Watanabe Honyaki
Maybe start learning single bevels
Maybe try to sell off my last tanto


----------



## Anton (Jan 6, 2019)

Xerxes 
Maumasi 
Halcyon 

and i'm done - no mas


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 6, 2019)

Anton said:


> and i'm done - no mas



Mhmm, believe it when I see it....


----------



## Viggetorr (Jan 6, 2019)

Dalman
Raquin
Comet
Mazaki


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 6, 2019)

Peter Swarz-burt Wootz steel carving set
Mareko Maumasi chef's knife (ok, so that will be 2021-ish)


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 6, 2019)

tsukasa hinoura and a new rader are the only things on the list this year. my wife is happy


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2019)

Anton said:


> and i'm done - no mas


Yeah ok


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 6, 2019)

Raquin and Xerxes
Raquin because I love the profile and probably my favorite handles; minimal single piece slim wa handles, none of that gaudy ferrule and butt cap combos and 20 gold spacers.
Xerxes because I want to try something different.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2019)

I would like to get on the xerxes list whenever his books open again.
Gotta admit, I’ve been following Raquin for a while now and I haven’t seen anything yet that I’d like to try.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 6, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I would like to get on the xerxes list whenever his books open again.
> Gotta admit, I’ve been following Raquin for a while now and I haven’t seen anything yet that I’d like to try.



I’d like to have some of his stuff, but it is impossible to get, always gone within seconds. 

As far as xerxes, I only have experience with primus and it is very good. His other custom stuff is probably even better.


----------



## Anton (Jan 6, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Mhmm, believe it when I see it....


where is the support when one needs it ..


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 6, 2019)

Anton said:


> where is the support when one needs it ..


We have a bunch of enablers here, not a good place for knife buying addiction support....


----------



## Barashka (Jan 6, 2019)

Probably not feasible for all in 2019, but even one off the list would be good:
A bigger Dalman
Hopefully something from CJA
Some kind of single edge monster, a hamokiri? though probably a 210 mioroshi deba.
TX 230~250
Yu Kurosaki 240


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2019)

@Barashka i just spoke with TX(steffen) a couple of times today about a custom. He’s going to be great to work with I can tell already.


----------



## valgard (Jan 7, 2019)

Bucket list
-Rehandle a bunch of keeper knives with Cody Paul
-Halcyon western integral (sanmai or honyaki) 
-Comet sanmai 
-Raquin hunter and 250mm gyuto
-Kato suji
-240 Yo Shig Kitaeji

-A medium hard Aiiwatani Kiita

Maybe:
-Western Yoshikane damascus

Resolutions:
-Sell some knives that aren't being used often.
-Get the stone collection under some semblance of control.


----------



## Taramonia (Jan 7, 2019)

Wat 180 nakiri since it seems to be a pretty top recommeendation in its category.
Wat or Toyama gyuto just to try
A lot of the local favorite custom makers; no one specific since most are honestly outside current budget

Also grats and good luck on quitting Labor! (the smoking, not the knives  )


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 7, 2019)

valgard said:


> Bucket list
> -Rehandle a bunch of keeper knives with Cody Paul
> -Halcyon western integral (sanmai or honyaki)
> -Comet sanmai
> ...



I’ve asked Joe no less than 6 times for an integral and his responses are priceless. Lemme know how that goes[emoji23][emoji23]... everything else should be a breeze!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Peter Swarz-burt Wootz steel carving set
> Mareko Maumasi chef's knife (ok, so that will be 2021-ish)


Oh and a set of steak knives that are hefty, good enough to hold a decent edge, but not so good that I cringe when used on ceramic plates.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 7, 2019)

valgard said:


> Bucket list
> 
> -240 Yo Shig Kitaeji



Me too please!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 7, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Oh and a set of steak knives that are hefty, good enough to hold a decent edge, but not so good that I cringe when used on ceramic plates.


Reach out to Butch about getting a set of steak knives in XHP.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 7, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I would like to get on the xerxes list whenever his books open again.
> Gotta admit, I’ve been following Raquin for a while now and I haven’t seen anything yet that I’d like to try.



RE: Xerxes. Yeah would love to get a custom from him. Told me he can't ship to USA. Not sure if that's true or has changed since I last reached out to him. *SHRUG*


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 7, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> RE: Xerxes. Yeah would love to get a custom from him. Told me he can't ship to USA. Not sure if that's true or has changed since I last reached out to him. *SHRUG*



Still true. Plenty of European based members here though. Time to make friends.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 7, 2019)

*Raquin* -250 gyuto
*Haburn*- older non Damascus gyuto
*Shiraki- *blue 2 wide bevel honyaki


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2019)

Turbo, why wide bevel? There is a sick one on bst right now in white!!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2019)

panda said:


> Turbo, why wide bevel? There is a sick one on bst right now in white!!


Yes. Pete’s honyaki looks really great.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 7, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Still true. Plenty of European based members here though. Time to make friends.



I missed the last time his books were open for like 30 minutes LOL. I planned to take advantage of other connections if I could get a spot.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 7, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I bought so many great knives last year I expect 2019 to be a fairly quite on. I do have an itch to try a Yoshikazu Ikeda right now though.



Ikeda is ALWAYS a good idea.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 7, 2019)

The short list:

- Yoshimitsu Tamahagane
- Shig 240 Gyuto (270 would even be better)
- Togashi "The James" Blue #1 Gyuto
- More honyaki (currently only have Ikeda 270 White #2 mizu )
- Learn single bevel


----------



## Danzo (Jan 7, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @Barashka i just spoke with TX(steffen) a couple of times today about a custom. He’s going to be great to work with I can tell already.



Steffen is great. My knife arrived about a month after I reached out to him. He works fast


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2019)

@Danzo yeah! He’s like “it won’t be ready until the end of February” haha!! That’s like pretty damn quick!


----------



## Customfan (Jan 7, 2019)

I like these threads, lets do a remake!

- kenji Togashi 240 Blue Honyki
- Ikeda
- Something middle of the road from Rob The9
- mybe something from Ikkanshi Tadatsuna or from Aritsugu
- Wakui
- 240 kasumi Noborikoi...
- Maybe something Nice and tall from Raquin
- Would like to try something from Kamon

Nothing written in stone


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Reach out to Butch about getting a set of steak knives in XHP.


Price list has 4 for $500. Seems steep for blades that will grind on plates? Was thinking something more pedestrian like Languiole-style or even Victorinox.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 8, 2019)

eh, $125 for a knife is pretty cheap in these here parts  And they are hefty, which was a requirement.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 8, 2019)

Customfan said:


> I like these threads, lets do a remake!
> 
> - kenji Togashi 240 Blue Honyki
> - Ikeda
> ...



Bernal has a lot of great Ikeda and I think Maksim has a Toyama 240 in stock right now!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> eh, $125 for a knife is pretty cheap in these here parts  And they are hefty, which was a requirement.


Agreed. It just pains me to use a good knife in a way that I know damages it, and wood plates are not an option.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

egolan said:


> Bernal has a lot of great Ikeda and I think Maksim has a Toyama 240 in stock right now!


Need to get up to their shop in SF one of these days. I'm heading to Japan next week, so will see what I find there as well.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 9, 2019)

egolan said:


> Bernal has a lot of great Ikeda and I think Maksim has a Toyama 240 in stock right now!



You are right! Thanks for the heads up.... ;-)


----------



## Elliot (Jan 9, 2019)

Customfan said:


> You are right! Thanks for the heads up.... ;-)



Cannot recommend the Aogami 1 from Ikeda enough. It's not cheap, but it may be my favorite knife.


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Would like to see a Shig in person.

I'd like to improve my skills in thinning, polishing, and in breaking down poultry.


----------



## gman (Jan 9, 2019)

Interapid101 said:


> Would like to see a Shig in person.
> 
> I'd like to improve my skills in thinning, polishing, and in breaking down poultry.



you can't polish a chicken! [badum-tish]


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 9, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 9, 2019)

With a Hide Aogami, Ginga shirogami, Heji Semi-Stainless, and Suen VC Cleaver, their is no bucket list to be had. Everything else is minor curiosity.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 9, 2019)

gman said:


> you can't polish a chicken! [badum-tish]


Hahaha


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 9, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I missed the last time his books were open for like 30 minutes LOL. I planned to take advantage of other connections if I could get a spot.


His shop is a couple hour drive from me 
If you can't have it sent to you I can easily do that.


----------



## mack (Jan 9, 2019)

Kamon and Xerxes. Nothing else.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 9, 2019)

More TX
More the 9
More mazaki
More Goldeband
More kemadi
Takeda gyuto classic
Finish my single bevel collection
Finish my Kato collection (impossible)


----------



## Customfan (Jan 9, 2019)

egolan said:


> Cannot recommend the Aogami 1 from Ikeda enough. It's not cheap, but it may be my favorite knife.



Do you mean the Suminagashi or is there another blue 1 that i´m missing?


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 9, 2019)

Customfan said:


> Do you mean the Suminagashi or is there another blue 1 that i´m missing?



I think that whole line in Aogami #1 is sumanigashi (ink blot "Damascus"). All three of my Ikedas are in that line -- 115mm petty, 190mm petty, and 165mm nakiri. I don't care about the sumanigashi pattern at all. The grind, profile, and easy sharpening/edge retention is why I love these knives.

Actually it's not about the steel at all. I think I'd like these grinds and profiles in almost any decent carbon steel. The sumanigashi pattern just makes it look a bit fancier to help justify the price.


----------



## valgard (Jan 10, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> I’ve asked Joe no less than 6 times for an integral and his responses are priceless. Lemme know how that goes[emoji23][emoji23]... everything else should be a breeze!


I got Joe covered, he dared me to get a very special set of ironwood scales and he would make me an integral (which he normally hates as you know lol). I think I don't have to say that was a very strong incentive for me to bid on those scales...


----------



## Elliot (Jan 10, 2019)

Customfan said:


> Do you mean the Suminagashi or is there another blue 1 that i´m missing?



Yeah, same one. It's gorgeous and an incredible performer.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Konosuke Honyaki Aogami #2 240mm Gyuto
2. Shigefusa kitaeji 240mm gyuto
3. Shigefusa KU/kitaeji chuka (my true unicorn)
4. Catchside Honyaki gyuto with emerald green dyed maple and blue micarta handle
5. Masamoto KS or Mizuno KS style gyuto


----------



## Maccne0718 (Jan 13, 2019)

Genkai or tatsuo or kato yanagiba


----------



## YG420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Have a Maumasi coming, plan to get a ss gengetsu, and a suji or scimitar, havent decided on shape yet. But if i go scimitar, id like to have it made by will c, michael rader, or bill burke.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 13, 2019)

valgard said:


> I got Joe covered, he dared me to get a very special set of ironwood scales and he would make me an integral (which he normally hates as you know lol). I think I don't have to say that was a very strong incentive for me to bid on those scales...



The hardest nut to crack has been cracked.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 27, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> TF Denka
> Watanabe Nakiri
> Watanabe Honyaki
> Maybe start learning single bevels
> Maybe try to sell off my last tanto


How's everyone's bucket list coming along?
Didn't manage to get the Watanabe honyaki but I did manage to locate a Toyama, so I guess that counts???
Also managed to get rid of my Matsuba tanto

The hard ones are done for me, the rest should be easy!


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 27, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> How's everyone's bucket list coming along?
> Didn't manage to get the Watanabe honyaki but I did manage to locate a Toyama, so I guess that counts???
> Also managed to get rid of my Matsuba tanto
> 
> The hard ones are done for me, the rest should be easy!


So you did find a Watanabe?


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 27, 2019)

Spipet said:


> So you did find a Watanabe?


Nope, but for now I’m counting the Toyama honyaki towards the Watanabe


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 27, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Get honyaki gyuto from Japanese smith.
> 
> And sell few knives.



Sold 3, bought one, and that honyaki coming soon.

Looks good so far.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 27, 2019)

I saw a Fujin on cktg for mere $250, but that sold out real fast and now it's $280 ... and still out of stock :|
... little progress.


----------



## valgard (Jan 27, 2019)

valgard said:


> Bucket list
> -Rehandle a bunch of keeper knives with Cody Paul
> -Halcyon western integral (sanmai or honyaki)
> -Comet sanmai
> ...


Sold 3 knives so far, got another sale lined up. Acquired the Kato suiji and Yo Shig kitaeji 240mm. The stone collection is as out of control as ever but I haven't bought a stone in a month [emoji23]. The custom works in my list are still just getting closer but I got a Comet Honyaki in the meantime [emoji28].
I'm hoping I don't finish the list too early in the year [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28], you all know how that would work.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 27, 2019)

valgard said:


> Sold 3 knives so far, got another sale lined up. Acquired the Kato suiji and Yo Shig kitaeji 240mm. The stone collection is as out of control as ever but I haven't bought a stone in a month [emoji23]. The custom works in my list are still just getting closer but I got a Comet Honyaki in the meantime [emoji28].
> I'm hoping I don't finish the list too early in the year [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28], you all know how that would work.




Lol! It’s only January!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Belt sander or maybe stone wheel.

Improve my single bevel work.

Finally pick out a 240mm Gyuto.

Possibly find a mentor for knife sharpening *cough* Jon? *cough*


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tsourkan San mai gyuto on the way. Two other knives on my radar are a Konosuke Honyaki and a shorter Xerxes custom..... the year is still young


----------



## preizzo (Jan 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Tsourkan San mai gyuto on the way. Two other knives on my radar are a Konosuke Honyaki and a shorter Xerxes custom..... the year is still young


Konosuke honiyaki is waiting for you my man... Comn don't be shine [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 27, 2019)

preizzo said:


> Konosuke honiyaki is waiting for you my man... Comn don't be shine [emoji6][emoji6]


I see it on Ebay. Too bad for me I need a 240.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 27, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I see it on Ebay. Too bad for me I need a 240.


Yeah I know. I got recently a 240 also. Nice blade. Buona Fortuna! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## akafat (Jan 27, 2019)

1. Ikeda suminagashi 240 gyuto
2. Mizuno suminagashi DX 240 or 270 gyuto
3. decent honesuki
4. Toyama honyaki 240 gyuto
5. Spend more time on sharpening


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2019)

custom heiji 240


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 28, 2019)

panda said:


> custom heiji 240


Ya, me too. The next one I’m getting. How you going to customize it?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 28, 2019)

Still looking for a 180 Kato gyuto. To complete my kit


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ya, me too. The next one I’m getting. How you going to customize it?


i already have one in semistainless coming in 210 length with the modifications i want which are high shinogi and thinner grind with target weight under 200g (he said not likely on the weight but will try lol). next one will be iwasaki 245x51 with same mods.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 28, 2019)

panda said:


> i already have one in semistainless coming in 210 length with the modifications i want which are high shinogi and thinner grind with target weight under 200g (he said not likely on the weight but will try lol). next one will be iwasaki 245x51 with same mods.


Torn between carbon and semi. I take it these run big? I used one for a day and I think it was a narrow bevel, but after using it, I felt it was better than anything I had at the time. How quickly is the turn around on a custom?


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2019)

what do you mean run big? turnaround time is always 4 months.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 28, 2019)

panda said:


> what do you mean run big? turnaround time is always 4 months.


Run long as in length.


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2019)

now that you mention it, i think they do. i better go with 240x50 instead because labor's 255 was a monster and way too heavy.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 29, 2019)

panda said:


> now that you mention it, i think they do. i better go with 240x50 instead because labor's 255 was a monster and way too heavy.



Yeah, Craig ordered 250x53 but it ended up being 262x53, great knife otherwise though.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 29, 2019)

For 2019? 
- Sell a couple of my straight edge razors including one of my two Iwasaki kamisori.
- Watanabe 210 gyuto from the pro line. 
- Take a class on baguettes baking at the SF Baking institute
- Prepare dashi using a katsuobushi Kezuriki


----------

